# Seacliff Wednesday - Rain, hail, shine or apocalypse!



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Right, its been too long! I'm heading out wednesday morning to get me a feed. I dont care what the weather is doing! i got me a large anchor now so if the wind is up i'm just gonna drop it over the side and chuck some squid out hoping for some action or set some crab nets. Anyone with me?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Work Wed and Thr. or would be with you


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey jon, do you work mate? :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Certainly dont! That will all change after Australia Day though, i'll finally be in on the CSIRO project! Pity its only short term. Then i'll be back to hospitality til tuna harvest time. Then its off to lincoln for me. I can see it now, fishing Eyre peninsula every weekend.. ahhh. Pure bliss.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

sounds like a goer matey. Got a launch time in mind ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I guess the earlier the better... i'm not too keen on a crazy 5am start tho! Whenever you want really. I think we did 7:30 last time and that worked out pretty good.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

lets make it 7.00 eh ! That gives me around 5 hours fishing before i have to bugger of to work.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Fine with me, i'll see you down there.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Tentative "Yup" from me. Depends whether I get out on time the Tuesday night. If I have to work back then I probably won't be there. Fingers crossed :wink: ...lol...If I'm going to be there I will definitely be on time...If i'm not there I'll be futiley working on that beauty-sleep people tell me I need :roll: . Futile because I'm already a good lookin' rooster :mrgreen: .


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

You an afternoon shifter matey ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Haha, hope to see you there mate, will hopefully give you a chance to try and keep those sp's away from the leatheries.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Sure am. Home usually midnightish. Bed usually 4ish...lol...But for a fish I might get to bed early for a change :wink: . Get a chance to troll my new lures too  .Cheers...Hope I can make it.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

just had a look at the forecast for wednesday, 10 knot se dropping to 5 knots. 31c with partial cloud cover and well be fishing a big run out tide. Quite looking forward to this.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Couldnt ask for much better. I want to find some more salmon, they were awesome smoked.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

sorry boys, ill be working. well, at work anyway.

make sure you test out those lures for me. i want a report on them! bear in mind they may need a small amount of tuning at the tow point. thanks fella's.

im heading down there friday morning for a fish, ill post it up.

good luck :lol:


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

No need to apologise matey, if anything your boss should apologise to YOU ! Making you come to work in the middle of the week, honestly.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

water_baby said:


> sorry boys, ill be working. well, at work anyway.
> 
> make sure you test out those lures for me. i want a report on them! bear in mind they may need a small amount of tuning at the tow point. thanks fella's.
> 
> ...


Mine need tuning, they should go alright once tuned though. May see you down there friday but i have an Australia day / house warming bash at mine so i'd have to time it well .


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

All part of the fun  (grumble grumble,stupid lure,ouch my finger, ok try that,doh  etc etc.) and in those coditions I could put up with about anything  . Got to hope for no breakdowns tonight :shock: ...lol... Cheers


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd be there but gotta work- caught 8 big squid last Wed (when I was still a free man) lots of them around at the mo it would seem- didn't see any snook last time tho, but it wasn't a big water movement day...

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Water_Baby - what time are you going to launch on Friday? I was planning for an afternoon launch; however, makes no never mind to me. Looks like Hi tide at about 0800 with a big runout like the guys are going to get tomorrow. Intend to take my crab pots and cooking gear - could go a feed of fresh steamed crabs on the beach.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Just a heads up waldo, if i'm not there at 7:30, i rolly wont be showing up. A female friend got accepted to the ADFA so we had a bit of a going away party and i am a little inebriated and yeah.. if i'm not there i prolly wont be showing up any time soon.,,


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

It was a bit touch and go but i'll see you down there waldo... feeling very sorry for myself .


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Gator said:


> Water_Baby - what time are you going to launch on Friday? I was planning for an afternoon launch; however, makes no never mind to me. Looks like Hi tide at about 0800 with a big runout like the guys are going to get tomorrow. Intend to take my crab pots and cooking gear - could go a feed of fresh steamed crabs on the beach.


might have to work now, so not setting anything in concrete. i wont know until late thursday, so im not going to commit in case i cant show up - that would make me feel like an ar$e.

good luck with the crabs either way, they are thick from outer harbour all the way down to brighton..


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

So, who's going? The weather is a little iffy, but its blue skies at the moment so fingers crossed. If i do get out i will be getting out EARLY with only crab nets and a radio then heading somewhere north of brighton jetty and easing my way into a day that will see me consume many a beer. SHould i have the crab nets close together or spread them out?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> SHould i have the crab nets close together or spread them out?


We dabbed a couple of dozen nice ones off Minda approx 12 months ago just using some bait on a clip, attached by some 60lb line to a plastic bottle (the old yabbie and string trick). We started off by setting them 20m or so apart, but soon pulled them all the baits into a smallish area once we found the crabs in numbers. We lost a hell of a lot with this method, but we also scored plenty for a decent feed. Less cumbersome than the nets, but also not as efficient - good fun though. We launched in front of the Somerton SLSC.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I think i'll stick with the nets this time but the string idea could be a winner i reckon, certainly easier to transport than the nets. I only want to take about 12 so i shouldn't need to spend too long out there nor should i need to find a good patch... HOPEFULLY . Thatnks for the tip fisher.


----------

